# Kodak folding # 2



## nealjpage (Oct 10, 2005)

I aquired while home an old Kodak no. 2 folding camera the last time I was home.  While I know it's not valuable, I decided that I'd use it as my parlay into medium format.  It takes 120 film.  Here's the question:  Is there anyone that knows of an online resource for the manual?  I don't know how to load it, or how to wind the film correctly.  I did figure out the apature and the shutter speeds--it has a bulb setting, as if someone could hold a camera still at waist level long enough to take a long shot:lmao:.  Any help anyone could give would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Dweller (Oct 10, 2005)

Is this the one?


----------



## montresor (Oct 10, 2005)

There should be a lot of places you can get instructions by googling kodak folding camera no. 2 manual. Are you sure, however, that it takes 120 film and not 620? Kodak launched 620 film I think in the early thirties, same size film stock as 120 but on a smaller spool with a thinner post, the idea being to allow cameras to be a little more compact. Perish the thought that they might want to create a captive market for a film they made by then manufacturing cameras that took only 620! If you try to force a roll of 120 into a 620 camera, it'll jam it up but good. That said, the Kodak folder should give pretty good images, probably in a 6x9cm format -- big honkin' rectangles! If you're having someone else process it, note that the corner photo shop may not be able to print from a 6x9 negative. I had some 6x7 that I had to have printed by a pro lab in town because the place I usually take my MF stuff only has a 6x6 frame.

If you can get it open, you should be able to see for yourself how to load it. Just move the empty spool over and wind away. There should be a red window in the back -- MF film has frame numbers printed on the paper backing.

If you need to use 620 film, there are quite a few places online that sell it -- check J & C for a wide range of vintage-style films, including orthochromatic and high-silver-content B&W, all at affordable prices.

As for bulb, look to see if there's a threaded tripod socket. Some of these old models actually had two of them.

In any event, make sure the bellows are light-tight: take it into a dark room, open out the bellows, open the back and shine a small flashlight into the bellows. Any pinholes, worn-through corners, tears, etc., will show up this way.


----------



## ksmattfish (Oct 10, 2005)

montresor said:
			
		

> Any pinholes, worn-through corners, tears, etc., will show up this way.



Patch pinholes with black silicon or black nail polish.  Bigger holes may require gaffers tape.


----------



## Mitica100 (Oct 10, 2005)

Kodak No. 2?  There were a few of them. Which one is it:

*No.2 Folding Pocket  (uses 101 film)
*No. 2c Autographic Jr.(uses A130 film)
*No. 2 Pocket Kodak Series III (uses 130 film)
*No. 2A Folding Pocket Brownie (uses 116 film)
*No. 2 Folding Autographic Brownie (uses 120 film)
*No. 2 Folding Bull's Eye (don't recall which film uses but it's a very early one and 120 wasn't up yet)
*No. 2 Folding Cartridge Hawk Eye (uses 120 film)
*No. 2 Folding Rainbow Hawk Eye (color version of the above)


If you say it uses 120 size film then it must be one of the three underlined above. The first one (No. 2 Folding Autographic Brownie) is the more common one.  The http://www.butkus.org is a good place to find a manual.


----------



## Mitica100 (Oct 10, 2005)

montresor said:
			
		

> Are you sure, however, that it takes 120 film and not 620? Kodak launched 620 film I think in the early thirties, same size film stock as 120 but on a smaller spool with a thinner post, the idea being to allow cameras to be a little more compact. Perish the thought that they might want to create a captive market for a film they made by then manufacturing cameras that took only 620!


 
To the best of my knowledge there were no Kodaks No. 2 which used 620 film.  Other odd sizes were used such as 110, 130, 116 but no 620.

I use a Kodak Monitor 620 and I roll my own 120 films onto 620 spools. It can be done fairly easy if one has the 620 spools. Let me know if you're interested and I'll post a link.


----------



## nealjpage (Oct 10, 2005)

Dweller, it's very similar.  I don't have the cable release on mine though.  Back says "use film no 120" which makes me believe that it takes 120 film.


----------

